# RBG has passed away



## Lion Eyes (Sep 18, 2020)

Justice Ginsberg, a remarkable, hardworking, extremely smart American has passed away at 87.
Rest in peace.


----------



## Grace T. (Sep 19, 2020)

O.k. I never weigh in here but this will be the 1 exception.  Despite having impeachment, an election, and a pandemic in 2020 this is actually going to be the pivotal moment of the year because short of some R restraint and waiting until after the votes are counted and a Biden landslide in the election and a change in control in the Senate (which BTW will send the Rs into an internal civil war because Trump ain't going no where), there's no way this ends well for the country.

The origins of this date back to the progressive moment at the beginning of the century which envisioned a more modern, more progressive government.  Even with Wilson they weren't able to get the job done until the Great Depression and FDR's new deal which expanded federal power way beyond that envisioned by the founders.  The Supreme Court pushed back, FDR threatened to pack the court, and in Wickard the Rs backed down.  The Rs having been routed in the depression elections didn't have the will to push back, there was some wishful thinking that it wouldn't be a long term or big expansion, and then WWII and the Cold War hit and some Rs rallied around the idea a modern expansionist government (and imperial president) were necessary to stop international threats.  There were also the monied interest in the R party (those white shoe Republicans) that were happy with the post war economic expansion and didn't want to rock the boat if it threatened their monied interest.  The Ds meanwhile were also undergoing a change from a party that tolerated segregation to one more rooted in ideological constructs.  The Great Society pushed government modernization even more forward, but Roe was what broke the back.  It pushed all the evangelicals into the R camp, with the end of segregation there was no longer a reason for a certain southern element to continue to support the Ds, and it convinced ideaological conservatives there was no limit to the Ds expansionist read of the Constitution.  The Supreme Court thus became the end all be all of the fight, because it had the ability to interpret/rewrite (depending on your point of view) the Constitution, and all without the usual amendment process.

Then came the start of the political Cold War: the Bork confirmation (which you'll Biden of all people played a key role in).  The selection of judicial nominees was now politicized. Rs played this game of trying to get political appointees through that weren't overtly political (such as Souter) but it came back and bite them later).  On the R end, Goldwater and then Reagan were the first political pusb backs in favor of a more limited government,  But R voters, especially with the end of the Cold War, got increasingly tired of interventionist foreign policies and foreign wars.  R voters also increasingly began to turn against the elites and in more of a populist direction for economic reasons, and then also got tired of the Rs trying to fight like gentlement when the Ds were prepared to do what it took to win like in the Bork confirmations.  IMHO there's actually a political realignment occuring with middle class AA and Hispanics moving to Trump, older Americans (in part due to him letting the pandemic "happen") moving away.

Clinton tried moderation.  George Bush tried "compassionate conservativity".  But then came Obama (who particularly irked Rs by strawmaning them and often painting them as unreasonable and irrational if they disagreed with him) and the Rs and their refusal to cooperate even from day 1. The Rs accelerated things with the M Garland stunt.  The Ds with their fillibuster nuke.  Obama tore down some norms by resorting to executive orders instead of going through an increasingly disfunctional Congress.  Congressmen on both sides were shot.  The '16 R primary was an existential fight between the populists and the old pro-interventionist establishment wings of the R party.  Trump won largely due to frustration by the base with the "gentlemen" who wanted to negotiate-- even Romney got villified by the media which was increasingly showing itself to be partisan-- they wanted someone who would fight and tear it all down.  Kavanaugh, impeachment, pandemic, riots.  Kavanaugh especially has broken the nomination process.

So here we are with a Congress which no longer functions, an executive which is ruling by fiat, a pandemic where the fight is between how broad federal and local powers should be and how broadly citizen's rights should be infringed, political violence which threatens stability, and a Supreme Court which both sides now view as the essential key to governing in light of Congress not being able to accomplish anything.  So here's what we could be looking at now: the Rs win in a tight election and the Ds go insane and burn it down claiming cheating, the Rs push this through by a razor thin vote (with Murkowski and maybe others not voting) maybe even with the VP and the Ds win and respond by packing the court, the Ds win in a tightly contested election and the Rs go nuts claiming the election was stolen, there are disputes and a 4-4 court is unable to decide them.  Short of an overwhelming Biden win and the Ds taking the Senate, which will destroy the R party, the country is so f-ed.  I'm increasingly convinced at this point if not outright civil war, there is no way we escape widescale political violence.  My 2 cents.  I'm outy of here...it's chilly,.


----------



## nononono (Sep 19, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> O.k. I never weigh in here but this will be the 1 exception.  Despite having impeachment, an election, and a pandemic in 2020 this is actually going to be the pivotal moment of the year because short of some R restraint and waiting until after the votes are counted and a Biden landslide in the election and a change in control in the Senate (which BTW will send the Rs into an internal civil war because Trump ain't going no where), there's no way this ends well for the country.
> 
> The origins of this date back to the progressive moment at the beginning of the century which envisioned a more modern, more progressive government.  Even with Wilson they weren't able to get the job done until the Great Depression and FDR's new deal which expanded federal power way beyond that envisioned by the founders.  The Supreme Court pushed back, FDR threatened to pack the court, and in Wickard the Rs backed down.  The Rs having been routed in the depression elections didn't have the will to push back, there was some wishful thinking that it wouldn't be a long term or big expansion, and then WWII and the Cold War hit and some Rs rallied around the idea a modern expansionist government (and imperial president) were necessary to stop international threats.  There were also the monied interest in the R party (those white shoe Republicans) that were happy with the post war economic expansion and didn't want to rock the boat if it threatened their monied interest.  The Ds meanwhile were also undergoing a change from a party that tolerated segregation to one more rooted in ideological constructs.  The Great Society pushed government modernization even more forward, but Roe was what broke the back.  It pushed all the evangelicals into the R camp, with the end of segregation there was no longer a reason for a certain southern element to continue to support the Ds, and it convinced ideaological conservatives there was no limit to the Ds expansionist read of the Constitution.  The Supreme Court thus became the end all be all of the fight, because it had the ability to interpret/rewrite (depending on your point of view) the Constitution, and all without the usual amendment process.
> 
> ...


*Next time format your post with some Logic....*
*The very opening paragraph misrepresents the asshole Woodrow Wilson....
The ONLY way Democrats can win is through theft. Period.
You know that or you would NOT have presented a garbled post sprinkled*
*with half TRUTHS/LIES.....*


*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 20, 2020)

U.S. History

*One-third of all U.S. presidents appointed a Supreme Court justice in an election year*

Eminent Supreme Court Justice Oliver Wendell Holmes famously described his fellow judges as “nine scorpions in a bottle,” but now they are reduced to eight. Justice Antonin Scalia’s passing had hardly been made public when Republicans began proclaiming that President Obama should not appoint the late justice’s successor. President Obama countered that he would perform his constitutional duty and nominate a successor to Scalia, adding, “Your job doesn’t stop until you are voted out or until your term expires.”

The historical record supports that position: 14 presidents have appointed 21 justices during presidential election years. A half-dozen presidents, classic lame ducks, filled Supreme Court seats even though their successors had been elected. ...

Aside from genuine lame ducks, one-third of U.S. presidents appointed justices during presidential election years. A handful were, like Obama, not running for reelection. George Washington, who established precedents that shape the office to this day, declined to run for a third term, but he added an associate justice and a chief justice during the election year of 1796. 

entire article: 


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/monkey-cage/wp/2016/02/29/one-third-of-all-u-s-presidents-appointed-a-supreme-court-justice-in-an-election-year/


----------



## espola (Sep 20, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> U.S. History
> 
> *One-third of all U.S. presidents appointed a Supreme Court justice in an election year*
> 
> ...


I believe this article was quoted on the forum four years ago, when it was first published.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 21, 2020)

espola said:


> I believe this article was quoted on the forum four years ago, when it was first published.


I'm glad you remember it...


----------



## espola (Sep 21, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm glad you remember it...


Was it as valid then as it is now?


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 21, 2020)

espola said:


> Was it as valid then as it is now?


The repubs should nominate and put a sc justice in. They have the wh and the senate. that is what they were voted in to do. 

The reality is if the dems were in the same situation they would do it as well. 

The back and forth bitching and moaning is simply politics. both sides have changed their perspectives since the last time...which tells one again...it is not about principles it is about the politics of the issue.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 21, 2020)

espola said:


> Was it as valid then as it is now?


Sure...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Justice Ginsberg, a remarkable, hardworking, extremely smart American has passed away at 87.
> Rest in peace.


I agree, rest in peach. She should have retired when Obama was in office.
Now it’s time for the republicans to get to work, she was a radical liberal and her vacant seat will he filled with a conservative and will change the court for decades.
Fucking 2020.
Will it ever end?
A Trump victory would be a nice finish.


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 26, 2020)

It's amazing how bad the memories are of liberals that bashed Kavanaugh and tried to ruin his career with no evidence.  Now they want "nice" Trump.

... nearly as bad as Mr. Peabody Ballsy Ford's.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2020)

Liberals go after Amy Coney Barrett by attacking her adopted children
					

The liberal war on women continues.




					hotair.com


----------



## nononono (Sep 27, 2020)

QUOTE="Desert Hound, post: 360975, member: 175"
View attachment 9076
/QUOTE


*Oh my.....a scene from " Orange is The New Black "....

" Anyone seen the plumbers helper ".....!*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 27, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Liberals go after Amy Coney Barrett by attacking her adopted children
> 
> 
> The liberal war on women continues.
> ...


Wow... they're Haitian, too, aren't they?  I guess their black lives don't matter because they aren't the "woke" libtards of 2020.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 28, 2020)

Supreme Court nominee Amy Coney Barrett....
Thoughts, comments?
Apparently her children are a problem with some...what else?


----------



## nononono (Sep 28, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Supreme Court nominee Amy Coney Barrett....
> Thoughts, comments?
> Apparently her children are a problem with some...what else?



*Great pick..........The DEMOCRATS are disgusting....Sen Chuck " U " Schumer needs his ass kicked.*


----------

